
What MongoDB Got Right - lizdenys
https://blog.nelhage.com/2015/11/what-mongodb-got-right/
======
jasondc
The release notes for the upcoming version of MongoDB may be interesting here:
[https://docs.mongodb.org/manual/release-
notes/3.2/](https://docs.mongodb.org/manual/release-notes/3.2/)

